# Help it wont start!



## malveras (Jan 14, 2005)

Hopfully someone can help me. I am having some issues with my 91, 240. Seems to me like a fuel problem. But i am in a quandry at this point. Give you a run down of what i have gone through. first of all the car was having some issues before the car hard failed on me. Idle was rough after it would heat up. If i turned it off it would take a while before i could hop back in and drive. Last weekend i had the same issue with the exception of it starting up again. I checked the leads when i cranked the engine over to see if i was getting spark. No problem there everything was firing ok. i took a look at the fuses. nothing.i replace the fuel filter in the engine conpartment. i was looking for the fuel cut off box in the trunk but i have no clue where it might be, car is pretty new to me. Also i noticed that i have a fat vaccumme on the fuel tank after i have been driving for a while. 

Any help i will be eternally greatful


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

You should depressurize your fuel system and check your fuel pump.


----------

